# Stefainie when are you getting the pup?



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Hi hope you don't mind me asking but when are you collecting your pup my children and I have followed your search for your black and tan and wondered when you were getting him. Good luck and hope it works out. Is his name still going to be Romeo?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgI feel Famous!!!!!! wow give your children a big hug from me for following my ordeals lol How old are your children? :wave: ON TUESDAY!!!!! I know I know, its come to an END!!!! mwahahaha wow thats so sweet of you, I was just flicking through the pages and seen my name in a thread!  Not tommorow but the next day!!! woooo! Are you and mouse still attending the meetup?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol wouldnt it be funny if this post turnt out NOT FOR ME  mwahaha


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

It will be Romeo or Jayden yes, though last night I was layin down and thinking (as usual) of how Im gonna make it, I wanna be an actress/dancer/presenter/fashion designer and not a day passes without me thinking how Im gonna do it lol and I kinda liked the name *Fame* for him. But I dunno yet lol still love romeo and jayden.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> omgI feel Famous!!!!!! wow give your children a big hug from me for following my ordeals lol How old are your children? :wave: ON TUESDAY!!!!! I know I know, its come to an END!!!! mwahahaha wow thats so sweet of you, I was just flicking through the pages and seen my name in a thread!  Not tommorow but the next day!!! woooo! Are you and mouse still attending the meetup?


OMG - only 2 more days!!! Just want to say it is well deserved, Stef. You have waited _soooo_ long. I can't imagine any little puppy being loved or wanted more. 

And you have to know - we want _lots_ of pics!   :love4:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> lol wouldnt it be funny if this post turnt out NOT FOR ME  mwahaha


........................You're so funny!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol Im having second thoughts, maybe i should edit till im sure it was for me.  :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chimom said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > omgI feel Famous!!!!!! wow give your children a big hug from me for following my ordeals lol How old are your children? :wave: ON TUESDAY!!!!! I know I know, its come to an END!!!! mwahahaha wow thats so sweet of you, I was just flicking through the pages and seen my name in a thread!  Not tommorow but the next day!!! woooo! Are you and mouse still attending the meetup?
> ...


If only you could see how big the smile was on my face while reding that! I think it needs framed!!!! :lol: Any other comments just feel free to post :wink: lol joking!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You're so silly Stef, ofcourse this post is for you! :wink: I'm so happy for you too!!! Once he is home, you'll be able to pick a name for him. One of them will really fit for you. :wave:


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Yes the post was meant for you!! Have followed your ambition to get a Chihuahua over the last months and if anyone deserves a pupppy you do.
Myself Mouse and the family look forward to seeing you and the pup at the Chihuahua meetup.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwwi cant wait for piccy's!!!!  :lol: i just hope i find my pup soon! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww stef im so excited for you and everyone is rite your pup will have a great home and be soooo loved and spoiled rotten lol jacob and ruby cant wait til the meetup to meet your lil one


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:toothy4: TOMMOROW, TOMMOROW, I LUV YAAAA TOMMOROW, YOUR ONLY A DAYYYYYYYY AWAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> You're so silly Stef, ofcourse this post is for you! :wink: I'm so happy for you too!!! Once he is home, you'll be able to pick a name for him. One of them will really fit for you. :wave:


Yes I think when hes home one will fit, Thanks Kari! 1 day!!! 1 day!!! :headbang:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Anne said:


> Yes the post was meant for you!! Have followed your ambition to get a Chihuahua over the last months and if anyone deserves a pupppy you do.
> Myself Mouse and the family look forward to seeing you and the pup at the Chihuahua meetup.


ow wow thats wonderful, cant wait for the meetup it should be great fun. Thanks for the thread/posts    
I look forward to seeing mouse and your family very very much  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xXKatXx said:


> awwwwwwi cant wait for piccy's!!!!  :lol:  i just hope i find my pup soon! :wave:


 :wave: Never give up Kat!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww stef im so excited for you and everyone is rite your pup will have a great home and be soooo loved and spoiled rotten lol jacob and ruby cant wait til the meetup to meet your lil one


My pup cant wait to meet them and yet he has no idea yet that exist. But yes i'll have to whisper all your names and chi names on the train to him tommorow lol so he knows you you all are :wink: :wink:  :blob7:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll try not to give up :lol: :wave: 5 datys till my 18 yay!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wooooooooooooo 18!!!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

KAT KAT KAT- go on epupz1 You no you wanted a chi or small yorkie well theres a yorkie cross chi, only small but looks the double of a chihuahua!!!! and its 350!! I know you were looking to spend around 300-500 pound i think so he sounds perfect! GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=21031


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and kat I found this ad too -----> CHIHUAHUA X puppies, small adorable very friendly fantastic temperaments, 3 boys, 2 lack and tan white feet, 1 tan and white £350. 01273 858544/ 07977 935420 

This ad was booked on 09/08/2005.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*Any good Kat?*

Found these aswell....

Chihuahua Cross Yorkie,
adorable little puppies, lively, home reared, wormed, mum and dad can be seen, kind and loving homes only


Price: £300.00 each
Contact details: 01342 843031 RH6 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chihuahua Doodles pups,
home bred, 2 boys, 1 girl, brought up with children, dogs, cats, chickens, ducks etc, good homes only


Price: £275.00
Contact details: email seller
/ 01925 755893 or 07837 231645 W13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.loot.com/rs6/cl.asp?acti...&xp2=0&xp3=0&xp4=0&ad_id=11581801&ss=-1&sms=0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

aghhhhhhhhh calm down! :lol: thanx steph for finding these but im intrested in the epuz one but i anit got an account :roll: :lol: 

Im intrested in this one too
and kat I found this ad too -----> CHIHUAHUA X puppies, small adorable very friendly fantastic temperaments, 3 boys, 2 lack and tan white feet, 1 tan and white £350. 01273 858544/ 07977 935420 

but what they crossed with? :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

dunno


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef  I think we are ALL really excited about your puppy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I have no room left :shock: I can see the floor :lol: I cleaned up for the pup


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

lol! u got any pics of what u've got him?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no ---


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

ok


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Stef...

You have a whole bunch of chi friends who are excited for you and the chi!!!

Look forward to seeing pics.

Enjoy the litle darling

Leena xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hi Stef...
> 
> You have a whole bunch of chi friends who are excited for you and the chi!!!
> 
> ...



ow my goddd! Leenaaaa! :wave: :wave: ello ello ello! How are you? Thanks!!!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

hey stefanie..just seen on another post you are getting your pup tomorrow! you must be so excitered right now     

hope you get some sleep tonight  cant wait to see pix  

have fun 

star x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a feeling my mum might have picked a lil something up? I may be wrong though lol 
Leena thanks so much for the travel thingey dingey lol I dunno what they're called but at the mo its full of soft blankets lol!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...

I bet you are buzzing and can't stop smiling. If i didn't have to work tomorrow, i would take you to collect the pup myself!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what time are you getting him Stef ? ( would like to know so I can be thinking about you & your little man ) I CAN'T WAIT to see photos and hear all about him


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg omg the tension  tomorrow will be the best day :wave: i 'll be thinking of you too 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

star said:


> hey stefanie..just seen on another post you are getting your pup tomorrow! you must be so excitered right now
> 
> hope you get some sleep tonight  cant wait to see pix
> 
> ...



I know star, I dont think I will sleep lol little nervous too though


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hiya...
> 
> I bet you are buzzing and can't stop smiling. If i didn't have to work tomorrow, i would take you to collect the pup myself!


Awww thanks Leena, yes Im going by train and I know my breeder hinted she would prefer him in a car but he'll be in my arms either way. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> what time are you getting him Stef ? ( would like to know so I can be thinking about you & your little man ) I CAN'T WAIT to see photos and hear all about him


Awww erm I think in the afternoon but my mums calling my breeder in the morning as shes free all day! :wave: thats so sweet o f you and fizzy :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg omg the tension  tomorrow will be the best day :wave: i 'll be thinking of you too
> 
> kisses nat


  Thanks nat!!!! tension!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

OMG GOD GIRLS, AFTER ALL THIS TIME, THIS IS IT!!!! :shock: I never thought it would happen!!! shiver shiver *nerves* shiver shiver!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you must be soooooo excited you gonna need some sleep though girl he will keep you busy non stop lol awwwww im so pleased for you the waiting is finally nearing a end


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't think I've posted in this thread (or maybe I've just forgotten :lol: ) but I've been keeping an eye on it. This is your last day before you meet the love of your life. How cool is that?????? 8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know how great i bet you take him every where with you after he is vaccinated im like that with mine they hardly ever leave my side lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww Stef Im so excited for you - my computer is broke so Ive been coming on when I can from work - I just want to say good luck with JJ or Hayden or Romeo (have you decided yet) I am so excited for you sweetheart :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I think we are ALL excited for you, Stef. I know you must be a nervous ball of energy, and you probably won't sleep a wink tonight! :lol: 

I am sooo happy for you.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> you must be soooooo excited you gonna need some sleep though girl he will keep you busy non stop lol awwwww im so pleased for you the waiting is finally nearing a end


Going bed right now, did try to go sleep but its so hard with an empty bed and toys opposite you! lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread (or maybe I've just forgotten :lol: ) but I've been keeping an eye on it. This is your last day before you meet the love of your life. How cool is that?????? 8)


omg, omg omg! Very cool!! I can see myself being 36 in 20 years time and him still being by my side!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> awww Stef Im so excited for you - my computer is broke so Ive been coming on when I can from work - I just want to say good luck with JJ or Hayden or Romeo (have you decided yet) I am so excited for you sweetheart :wave:


Wondered where youo had been clare, hope your comp works soon!! lol its Jayden or Romeo! One of those :wink: Thanks hun :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chimom said:


> I think we are ALL excited for you, Stef. I know you must be a nervous ball of energy, and you probably won't sleep a wink tonight! :lol:
> 
> I am sooo happy for you.


  lol thanks so much. The support from around the world for me getting this pup is just amazing lol it cuts out all the idiots who say a chi is not suitable for me cuse of ma age :roll: I cant sleep, I just cant!!!!! omg its tommorow! Your such great friends- I feel like the missing peice to my puzzle is complete now he is almost here. I cant wait to get my first siggy on chi-ppl-sneak him into the cinema-go to the CHI-IN-THE=PARK and just say Im the proud owner of a chihuahua!!!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

How exciting!! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics of him!!! I know just how excited you are, I was the same way the day before I got Ella! Get home soon so we can see lots of pictures of the little guy!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! yay! how exciting! Wonder if your 2000th post will be telling us that your pup is finally safe home with you??? that would be fitting! I just know you're gonna be a fantastic chi-mum! Wonder if he has any idea how wanted he is?! I'm sure he'll find out


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

TODAYS THE DAY STEF!!! good luck!! We'll all be thinking of you.. u have searched for a WHILE to find this puppy and you finally did.. CONGRATS!!!!! 
and you better post a LOT of pics...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG update us WITH PICS when you can lol :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow Stef, today's the day!!! :shock: :lol: 

Hope you had a safe journey, and that your little guy managed the trip with no problems. You must post lots of pics when you can


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

can't wait to hear from you Stef that all went well and you finally have your baby home. Never have so many people wanted one person to get the pup of their dreams . We are all so happy for you


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh i'm so excited to


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh how exciting! Did you get him yet?! I hope you had a good trip to go and get him today. I can not wait to see pictures!!!!!!  What a happy day for you...you've been waiting so long.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I wanna see him I wanna see him :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I GOT HIM!!!! Hes better and so much more than I ever imagened. He has changed so much and actually looks like a chi and is SO MUCH bigger then what he used to be like!!!!  Hes features are so chi like and in the end I asked him to be kc reg (Iwasnt going to as hes pet only) but in the future I wouldnt mind doing a bit of showing-after Vicks taught me a thing or too! :wink: He has massive ears now!!! :shock: lol his tail is curling upwards and hes just means so much to me!!! He doesnt have tan on his face really like black and tans and he doesnt have a white blaze, he has an angel on his chest, its a white marking with light tan wings  I love him sooooo much, more than I could ever imagen I would. Watching the litter, all he did was sit by the food bowl lol he kept getting bullied and just stared up. When his mum walked past he would dive at her and kiss her but run when the other pups came. Hes soooo quiet and shy but hour by hour I think he coming out of the shell he never had as hes getting so cheeky!!!!!! 
Ill post pics and hopefully a vid in 'Pictures' tonight, so look out!
Hes amazing and so little, so many people came up to him but I nearly bit their heads off when they tried to touch him! Hes just such a mummy's boy, hes perfect. My little angel. He goes by the name of roo now, short for romeo for the time being. Ive only just managed to come online as hes sleeping. Hes sooo special!! Very shy but a rascal deep down. He hasnt made a sound yet just nibbling away  LOOK OUT FOR PICTURES!!!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

omg stef thats awsome! im gald you've found your lil angel!!!  :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww congrats honey  I'm sure he's everything u ever wanted, give him a big cuddle from me as I think everyone can agree he's one special little boy, currently 9 days till I get my little boy yay!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so happy for you...you're going to give him a great home!  Congrats sweety!  I can't wait to see pictures, he sounds adorable!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , I'm so very pleased you posted , I'm so happy for you  

I know your little man is gonna be just perfect & your very best friend ever  I have tears of happiness in my eyes for you & little Roo  

I'm so looking forward to seeing his photos & videos and hearing all about him  I'm also SO looking forward to being able to meet him at the chi~meet~up later this year  

Enjoy your little man Stef I KNOW you will   

Sara :wave:


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

im so happy for you, he sound sooo cute  

ill be leaving my laptop buy me bedside just incase you post some pix lol  

have fun

star x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats really great Stef, im very happy for you,take care x


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

stef i am sooo happy for you. You deserved this puppy more than anyone on this planet. You worked so hard adn you were so dedicated to finding that special pup, and now, he is yours, best of luck from all of us, we all knew you'd find him someday, it just tok some time, patience, and believing you would. WE ARE ALL SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU STEF.. you really really deserved this.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Stef I am dying for some pics!!!!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

CONGRATS, Am so delighted for you and can't wait to see pics.

Lots of love,

Leena xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwww stef im so happy for you i bet you are one proud mummy i cant wait to see pics of how he has changed i bet he is gorgous im glad you got him registered maybe see you in the ring in the future awwwww im over the moon for you


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah Finally. It sounds like you are in love already Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think we have a love connection here, folks. :lol: 

You might think you couldn't possibly love him more than you do right now but trust me, you will love him more and more with each passing day until you're just about to burst. I'm so happy for you, sweetie. :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

STEF that is WONDERFUL, may you be blessed with many many years together!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Stef, that's awesome!! It sounds like he's an angel!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Stef - enjoy it - it doesnt last long - take as many pics as you can they soon grow up lol :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww Stef, he sounds absolutely perfect!!
I'm so so happy for you that you finally found him. I put the pc on specifically to see how you got on


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Ahhhh, Ahhhhh and Ahhhhh again.  Careful you don't burst with happiness Stef  

Going to go search for a piccie now :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats...looking forward to seeing lot's of pic's of your new little angel !


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

soz I fell asleep last night, so tierd. Hes just too perfect there must be some fault??? lol he went into his bed- NO FUSS! And slept the whole night, never woke me up in the morning just layed there quietly until I got up! Hes never been around children but loves my lil brother to peices, whos over the moon and very gentle and careful around him! Hes been so good, is coming more out of his shell now, getting cheeky, a little rebelious but hasnt made a moaning or crying and I think he totally forgot about his family the minute he got freedom. (was in a small space before at the breeders home, away from all the other chis at that place!) Now he has a whole bedroom which hes so pleased and free with, he gets uneasy in other parts of the home as hes never seen so many people and places but hes very hyper. He fell asleep again so I put him back in his bed now so got some time to the computer. Im going to run over the shop for some batteries to reload my camera. He moves alot like Lexi lol (from the vids ive seen of her) he twitches and does these zoomies across the room. His ear went up at 3 weeks :shock: and now at 8 theyve stayed up. His tail has stood today properly too and he just soooo looks chi!!! His back is all black witha white bum lol and he has tanned markings on the face but a black mask and the tan doesnt continue down his chest, he has an angel on his chest!!! Hes so lovely and just so perfect and is setting in great! :wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww he sounds like he's really settling in, he will love getting all that space to play in 
That's so sweet your little brother likes him, I had a nightmare situation with Lexi at the weekend, my second cousin who is only a baby was touching Lexi's nose. She was ok with her doing that, but then suddenly the baby just grabbed her ear and tried to pull her skin off her head :shock: 

It happened so fast, honestly, I had no idea she'd do that!! It wasn't her fault though, she thought Lexi was a toy I guess.....but it's so important for dogs to be ok with young kids. So that's wonderful Roo likes your wee brother :lol: 

Awwww that's so sweet you compared his movements to Lexi's!!
I totally forgot about those video's, she's no different seriously lol.
I cannot wait to see pictures of your little man!!!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

pics pics pics!!!! :lol: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww im so pleased for you i bet you are enjoying every min with him


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww Stef Im glad he slept well for you and hes settling in - but I seriously will have to drive up there soon and see him if you dont post pics :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> awww Stef Im glad he slept well for you and hes settling in - but I seriously will have to drive up there soon and see him if you dont post pics :lol:


Me too...post pics soon or i'll be knocking on your doorstep :lol:


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your baby Chi puppy. Enjoy him he sounds lovely. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks hes just sleeping and thn I promise when he wakes up i'lld o pics. I just bought batteries for the cam.

Lol at leena and clare!! :wave: im the blue door :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG I cant wait :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*LOL*

Just to purposly tease Clare :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww just one more, Im going to get some better ones now though, hes so little!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG!!! This teasing is torture Stef!! I want lots more pictures!!! He is so cute, he really is! You must be so happy.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I'll go take some more!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG stef he's a very handsome pup!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

just got home and come on just to see if you had posted some photos  
He is just yummy...thats one cute pup you have there! and no doubt he will be one handsome man  me and my boyf think he is such a cutie!

i can see what you mean buy the angel on his chest  

ill look forward to seeing and hearing more from you and romeo in future.

take care and have fun :wave: 

star x


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

OMG...He is a dream!

Good choice Stef!!!! He is truly adorable.

Keep the pics coming!


P.S...Has he pee'd / poo'ed in the house yet?

:lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG I want too see more stef - you little minx teasing me :lol: lets see one of you holding him so we can gauge his tinyness :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my steffie he is a lil angel awww the whole angel thing on his chest is so sweet


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> lets see one of you holding him so we can gauge his tinyness :wave:


Good idea Clare!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw what a sweetie!the white on his chest reminds me of a hawk  that's what i'd name him lol. gosh, that lil face!!! oh he's so cute!

congrat's stef. i'm so happy for you. you are a spokesperson for "good things come to those who wait" and i didn't say anything but after a few times of me getting my hopes up and then getting the bubble burst i thought about you, and i said sh*t this girl has been looking for a really long time, it will happen for me jsut as it's happened for her. and sure enough without warning boom, i'm getting my boy too.  now it's my turn to get all excited for the arrival hehe, you tend to forget the anticiaption after a few months lol like when i was waiting for chiwi to come home but now i remember hehe, IT"S SOOO HARD TO WAIT! you want them home NOW! eeek! again, congrat's you deserve the love you get from a furbaby.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > lets see one of you holding him so we can gauge his tinyness :wave:
> ...


ok Im going back to the cam! I wouldnt say hes tiny? Hmmm I wouldnt know lol he looks alot alot alot smaller than staff pups. Ill have him weighed at the vets tommorow afternoon. The breeder said he may be abit bigger than dad-but alot smaller than big mama! lol 

Im posting loadsa pics in chat now!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MORE PICS IN CHAT! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww pics in the piccie forum are great stef he is lovely


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, I added one more again lol dont want to over do it. Will get another one tommorow, already have 30!!! Ow and I need a vid I love his twiching zoooooOOOOm Zoomiez!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> aw what a sweetie!the white on his chest reminds me of a hawk  that's what i'd name him lol. gosh, that lil face!!! oh he's so cute!
> 
> congrat's stef. i'm so happy for you. you are a spokesperson for "good things come to those who wait" and i didn't say anything but after a few times of me getting my hopes up and then getting the bubble burst i thought about you, and i said sh*t this girl has been looking for a really long time, it will happen for me jsut as it's happened for her. and sure enough without warning boom, i'm getting my boy too.  now it's my turn to get all excited for the arrival hehe, you tend to forget the anticiaption after a few months lol like when i was waiting for chiwi to come home but now i remember hehe, IT"S SOOO HARD TO WAIT! you want them home NOW! eeek! again, congrat's you deserve the love you get from a furbaby.




aw thanks so much, I like being a spokey person. I know quite a few of us are getting our pups latley!!! Evan me! Lol I love your lil boy, hes sooo cute and his name just fits perfect, I love lilo and stitch that programmes so meaningful!!! :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Stef, he's beautiful. I adore him. Congratulations!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so much hun!!!! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, Stef, he is such a sweet little angel. He is definitely worth all the waiting and worrying.  Just adoreable.

And he is so lucky to be with you where he will be loved so much. Congratuations.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chimom said:


> Aww, Stef, he is such a sweet little angel. He is definitely worth all the waiting and worrying.  Just adoreable.
> 
> And he is so lucky to be with you where he will be loved so much. Congratuations.


HE already is superglued by my side


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not as with it as you peeps...where are the other pics???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey leena,
they're in th 'pictures' part of the site ----> heres a link to them


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=12328

:wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks...what a darling pooch.

If you get fed up (as if :lol: ) call on me :wave:


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! i cant believe i havent checked the site for updates!!!!! hes sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!!!! im completely and utterly jealous!!!!! im so happy for you  i cant believe you were looking for a chi longer than me and i had to give mine up  while you were still searching for your baby... but i bet hes well worth the wait! you're going to be a great chi mum stef  give my love hugs and kisses to thr little angel :angel4:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Ahhhhhh!he is utterly gorgeous!i havnt been online for 3 weeks cus ive moved house and the internet didnt work and i cant believe you got him!!!!!!!you must be so so so happy!and i have the same blankie as you!!!!my friend bought it for me as like a baby shower gift with the lil pnk collar,did you get that with it too?i had to get my dad to adjust it though cus it was too big!
Congratulations!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> Ahhhhhh!he is utterly gorgeous!i havnt been online for 3 weeks cus ive moved house and the internet didnt work and i cant believe you got him!!!!!!!you must be so so so happy!and i have the same blankie as you!!!!my friend bought it for me as like a baby shower gift with the lil pnk collar,did you get that with it too?i had to get my dad to adjust it though cus it was too big!
> Congratulations!!!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yes my friend got mine too - the collar was eaten alive lolol :lol: Thanks everyone-comp broke so Ive only manage to reply now!


----------

